# problem setting ethtool parameters in /etc/conf.d/net

## digrouz

Hello,

On my nas, I've changed some parameters of my ethernet interface using ethtool. When I configure this in /etc/conf.d/net, I receive the following error:

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing down interface eth0

 *   Removing addresses

 *     192.168.0.x/24

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *     ethtool --coalesce eth0 adaptive-rx on adaptive-tx on ...

/lib64/rc/net/ethtool.sh: line 42: _ethtool : commande introuvable

/lib64/rc/net/ethtool.sh: line 42: --coalesce : commande introuvable

 *     ethtool exit code 127                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              [ !! ]

 *     ethtool --offload eth0 rx on tx on sg on tso on ufo on gso on gro on lro on ...

/lib64/rc/net/ethtool.sh: line 42: _ethtool : commande introuvable

/lib64/rc/net/ethtool.sh: line 42: --offload : commande introuvable

 *     ethtool exit code 127                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              [ !! ]

 *   192.168.0.x...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.0.y ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ] 

```

My conf /etc/conf.d/net:

```

...

ethtool_coalesce_eth0="adaptive-rx on adaptive-tx on"

ethtool_offload_eth0="rx on tx on sg on tso on gso on gro on "

```

How to fix this? Am I doing something wrong in the conf or it is a bug in the script /lib64/rc/net/ethtool.sh?

----------

